# A/C compressor crapped out



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

The front seal on my ac compressor just went out. Took it to a place to get it fixed and they said it would be about $1100 to fix it!!!!

I would say I'll just live without it but in my part of Texas it's been over 100 all of June!

Does that seem like a fair price?


----------



## HP11 (Apr 11, 2009)

If that's just to replace the seal, yes that's excessive. But if they are doing all of the labor, i.e.; disassembly, repair, reassembly, then they're likely replacing other parts. Such as the receiver/dryer, etc. plus vacuuming down/recharing and leak testing the system, AC work can add up quickly.


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Mine went out two weeks after I bought the car new. Took about two weeks to get one from Aussieland. That seems about normal dealership prices with todays parts and labor prices. I haven't checked into a/c compressor prices for the goat but I bet it's pretty high.


----------



## Falco21 (May 11, 2010)

You can get a brand new compressor for about $350


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

mikes06goat said:


> Mine went out two weeks after I bought the car new. Took about two weeks to get one from Aussieland. That seems about normal dealership prices with todays parts and labor prices. I haven't checked into a/c compressor prices for the goat but I bet it's pretty high.


One very important thing to remember about A/C Compressors, ALWAYS shut the AC off BEFORE shutting the vehicle off. If you shut the vehicle off while the AC is on, the compressor does not have the chance to relieve the back pressure and before you know it your seal is shot. Get in the habbit of doing this. Plus if the AC is ON when you first start the vehicle you have a vaccum created from not shutting the AC off the last time you shut the vehicle down. Having this vaccum creates undue stress on the compressor seals while the vehicle is just sitting there not running. Just FYI


----------



## mikes06goat (Jan 13, 2009)

Good to know. Thanks. I rarely use my ac though. I prefer windows down over ac. I think I had only used it once before it went out.


----------



## zx14man (Apr 26, 2011)

Thats about normal price, I do about 3 compressors a week and other various a/c parts and repairs in my shop and some of them r very expensive.. I just did a newer Honda CRV and the compressor and condensor(dryer is part of it) was replaced and then the evac and recharge and that was around 2,000.00... So the 1,100 isnt bad if they r doing the complete compressor, Dryer, evac and recharge..


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Thanks for the info fellas.....

I was able to find one for $180 and my brother in-law is a mechanic. He is going to hook it up for me this weekend.


----------



## AlanSr (Jan 4, 2008)

Well got the AC fixed this weekend. My brother-inlaw is awesome! 
Right after we got the AC fixed, the ignition locked up, and wouldn't turn over. We got some spray graphite and after about an hour it turned over. The next day.....the battery died...
Well I think it's in the process of dying because if I leave my door open more than 10 minutes without the car on it struggles to turn over.

I don't think it's the alternator because the car and ac runs fine once it's started.


----------



## pocketmaster (Feb 26, 2010)

AlanSr said:


> Well got the AC fixed this weekend. My brother-inlaw is awesome!
> Right after we got the AC fixed, the ignition locked up, and wouldn't turn over. We got some spray graphite and after about an hour it turned over. The next day.....the battery died...
> Well I think it's in the process of dying because if I leave my door open more than 10 minutes without the car on it struggles to turn over.
> 
> I don't think it's the alternator because the car and ac runs fine once it's started.


If you have access to a meter, check your battery voltage with the vehicle off. Should be atleast 13 VDC. Start the vehicle and check the battery voltage with the vehicle running. Should be pushing atleast 14 - 15 VDC. If its still sitting @ 13 or less its your alternator not pushing the charge. If its pushing the 14 - 15 VDC with the car running, shut the vehicle down and check the battery again, if its below 12 VDC your battery is on its way out.


----------

